# Gravel sources - difficulty finding small sizes



## Dr. Demento (Jul 26, 2007)

Please forgive my ignorance (or inability to search all the posts for the answer), but I've seen suggestions in multiple places online that the gravel over the soil should be 1-3mm (less than 1/8") diameter. Most pet stores (and gravel suppliers) only sell 1/4" or greater. 

Any suggestions where I can obtain gravel this size (natural colors ONLY)??

Also, what's the downside of using larger gravel/pebbles?? I would think that a larger pebble would keep mulm "hidden" and you'd need less material. Or, as in so many other cases, is this just personal preference?

Oh, and do products like EcoComplete or Flourite serve as soil "substitutes" in high-tech aquariums?

Thanks y'all.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

you can use sand if you want.
or go to home depot and buy schultz's aqua soil. It's like Flourite.

and maybe you can use ecoComplete as a soil substitute but Flourite has no nutrients.


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

1-3mm is an excellent plant gravel size "course sand" that I use exclusively.

Carib Sea Super Naturals Peace River Sand, in a neutral tan color

3m Colorquartz Crystals T–Grade, in White, Blue, Black, Cayman Green, Red 

Estes "Bits O Walnuts" Natural Blends Aquarium substrate, in dark brown


----------



## Dr. Demento (Jul 26, 2007)

spypet said:


> 1-3mm is an excellent plant gravel size "course sand" that I use exclusively.
> 
> Carib Sea Super Naturals Peace River Sand, in a neutral tan color
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tips!! I'll look into them. For the 3M - any suggestions on retailers?

I called the folks at Estes and unfortunately, the "Bits O Walnuts" has been discontinued (the quarry where it was mined had closed and there's no other source available). Too bad - I really liked that one!!


----------



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

I used Hagen's Geo system gravel. The kind I used is called Black Beach.

Here's a list of different natural gravels that they sell.(this is from the Canadian site)


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I have four 5lbs of the estes "bits of walnut" left over from a recent tank setup.....pm if you are interested.


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

Dr. Demento said:


> the "Bits O Walnuts" has been discontinued (the quarry where it was mined had closed and there's no other source available)


that's a very odd excuse coming from Estes.
I always thought their substrates were coated,
so pretty much any course sand baked with
that brown ceramic paint would do the trick.


----------



## silas k. (Apr 24, 2007)

i just bought some "all purpose" sand from Lowe's yesterday. most of it falls within the correct size range but some of it is as fine as playsand. i had to wash it very thoroughy. right now i'm airing the topsoil i bought. afterwards i'll bottle test the two together and see how it goes.

the sand was a little more expensive than playsand. about $2.50 for 50lb. but it's the only substrate around that i could find in the 2-4 mm range. i never looked at pool filter sand though.


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

Dr. Demento said:


> Please forgive my ignorance (or inability to search all the posts for the answer), but I've seen suggestions in multiple places online that the gravel over the soil should be 1-3mm (less than 1/8") diameter. Most pet stores (and gravel suppliers) only sell 1/4" or greater.
> 
> Any suggestions where I can obtain gravel this size (natural colors ONLY)??
> 
> ...


Read on this forum if gravel is to large soil will seap through it. I am experimenting with pea gravel at present. Also read that it is best to have 1inch of gravel on top of soil.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Problems I had with 1/4" gravel were difficulty planting my plants and damage to fine stems because the gravel was just too coarse and heavy. I didn't notice any soil seaping through it, but it was a real pain to deal with. I finally gave up and used Eco complete as a cap and it is so nice to plant in.


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

cs_gardener said:


> Problems I had with 1/4" gravel were difficulty planting my plants and damage to fine stems because the gravel was just too coarse and heavy. I didn't notice any soil seaping through it, but it was a real pain to deal with. I finally gave up and used Eco complete as a cap and it is so nice to plant in.


Well I guess I will just stop experimenting with the gravel and just add sand. For I am over budget on this hobby as it is. And I still have to build stands for the 10G and 30G tanks.


----------



## APCRandall (Feb 2, 2007)

I looked in the yellowpages and found a gravel and rock supply... They had alot of different kinds. they had stuff called aquarium gravel that was about 3mm.. I dont know how much it cost.. I bought 50 pounds of Pami 1/4". Will I have problems with the 1/4" gravel? it was $6.36 for 50 pounds of gravel. When I was buying it I was thinking that more fish debris and stuff could get to the mud layer... http://www.aptoslandscapesupply.net/rocknstonensandngravelntopsoil/ is there page.


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

APCRandall said:


> I looked in the yellowpages and found a gravel and rock supply... They had alot of different kinds. they had stuff called aquarium gravel that was about 3mm.. I dont know how much it cost.. I bought 50 pounds of Pami 1/4". Will I have problems with the 1/4" gravel? it was $6.36 for 50 pounds of gravel. When I was buying it I was thinking that more fish debris and stuff could get to the mud layer... http://www.aptoslandscapesupply.net/rocknstonensandngravelntopsoil/ is there page.


I heard at this web site that some have used the gravel from petstores, which is 1/4", and have had no problems. I think from my experiement with it that the trick is to put enough, aprox. 1" to keep the dirt from seeping through. Other options are I read are: aqua soil, Soilmaster select Charcoal, Turface, and pool filter gravel. I saw aqua soil, which is like small gravel, at lowe's $5 for 5 pound bag. Good Luck!!


----------

